# Layer oder Tabellen ?



## Tiefschneetaucher (22. Januar 2007)

Tag zusammen, also ich hätte da mal eine Frage an die HTML Jünger unter Euch. Und zwar war ich eben bei einem Vorstellungsgespräch und hatte da mit dem technischen Leiter eine Diskussion bezüglich der Verwendung von Tebellen und Layern. Er fragte mich warum ich denn Tabellen zur Aufteilung und Unterbrinung meiner Grafiken benutze und nicht Content Layer. 

Ich persönlich habe die Erfahrung gemacht das, grade große Bilder für den Kopfbereich, geslicet und aufgeteilt auf mehrere Tabellenspalten, sehr einfach zu handhaben sind.  Auch was die Unterteilung der Seite in verschiedene Bereiche angeht, finde ich den Umgang mit Tabellen recht zweckmässig.

Jetzt wüsste ich mal gerne von Euch ... quasi Pro / Contra Tabelle und Layern. Bin mal gespannt.

Gruss


----------



## Dark Shadow (22. Januar 2007)

Tja, für mich ist die Frage schnell geklärt.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall, Layers machen.

Zwar ist es "einfacher" mit Tabellen zu arbeiten, aber ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, das vor allem im Bereich wo es um dynamik geht, mit Layers viel angenehmer zu arbeiten ist. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich das man sich mit CSS auskennt und es einsetzten weis

Ich arbeite mich gerade in Layers ein und werde auch nicht mehr umsteigen, da ich jetzt schon den Vorteil sehe. Tabellen sind für mich zu "fix".
Der Nachteil an Layers ist nur der eine, das es im IE noch einige Bugs gibt, weil er sich nicht an die Richtlinien des W3C hält, doch auch diese kann man umgehen!

Bilder Slicen! Warum denn? Und wenn doch ist es auch mit Layers kein Problem, das wieder zusammen zu flicken!

Meine Meinung dazu! Danke!

Gruss
DarkShadow


----------



## Maik (22. Januar 2007)

Hi,

Warum Layout mit Tabellen dumm ist: Probleme definiert, Lösungen angeboten.


----------



## Mark (22. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Meine bescheidene und inkorrekte Meinung: alles Stimmungsmache! 
Früher kämpfte man noch mit den Tables. Nun - mit Css - machen die brav ihren Job, da soll man auf Layer umsteigen. Und wenn auch die endlich mal auf allen Browsern gleich ausschauen, dann fällt irgendjemanden wieder etwas anderes ein... 

Ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, daß eine typische "Header-Content-Footer"-Situation wunderbar mittels drei rows eines Tables gelöst werden können. Wenn man sich da das "hin und her" alleine wegen dem Footer im Css anschaut (hier 'ne Extrawurst für IE, dort ein "ignorier das bitte Firefox"), erscheint's mir manchmal nicht sinnig. Und legt man dann auch mit Layern so richtig los, dann gibt's plötzlich auchnoch die "Div-Suppe"-Haue 
...bei "komplizierteren" Projekten mögen die Layer ja ihre Berechtigung haben, aber dieses grundsätzliche "Tables sind nur für Tabellen da!" scheint mir oft übertrieben...
(arbeiten nicht mittlerweile drei Teams erfolglos daran, das vBulletin in Layer zu verpacken?!)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: halte die Table-Layer-Debatte zu 99% für "Politik" und nicht zwingend aus der Technik heraus...

Unqualifizierte Meinung von jemandem, der gerade erst einen ganz Tag vergeblich versucht hat etwas mit Layern zu lösen, daß dann in drei Minuten mit'm Table realisiert wurde 
Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## andreasst (22. Januar 2007)

Ich würde ebenfalls für Layer plädieren. Hab in meinen Anfängen mit HTML auch eher Tabellen verwendet. Bin aber auf Layer umgestiegen, weil diese sind in vielen Bereichen doch besser zu handhaben sind. Besonders seit ich meine Websites dynamischer gestalte. Die formatierung wird dadurch zwar etwas aufwändiger, weil man CSS verwenden solte. Aber die Formatierung wird in gleichem Maße leistungsfähiger. 
Das gesamte Layout kann in einem StyleSheet verwaltet werden,
es ist unabhänig vom Inhalt
Und es kann sich besser auf die Bildschirmgröße anpassen, Tabellen mit fixen Spalten breiten für das Layout sind nicht im Sinn des Erfinders. Die meisten, die mit Tabellen arbeiten denken oft nur an Computerbildschirme. 
Ein modernes Layout sollte auch auf PDAs Mobiltelefonen etc. anzeigbar sein. Mit CSS lässt sich auch ein eigenes Layout für andere Medien einrichten. Etwa Das Menu in einem Layer, der beim drucken nicht sichtbar ist uvm.
Layer sind sicherlich die wesentlich leistungsfähigerere und modernere Lösung. 
Der  einzige Vorteil den ich bei Tabellen sehe ist wohl, dass sie in Firefox und im IE sowie den meisten anderen Browsern gleich dargestellt werden. Die Fehler im IE bei Layern werden hoffentlich in späteren Versionen korregiert. Bis dahin kann man die Fehler aber auch umgehen.
Gruß


----------

